# Funny orchids names



## Marco (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm bored at work. All the partners left to go play golf and I have nothing to do. So I'm sitting here thinking about orchid names and recall that there's a phal named "super stupid"

If I ever got to name a paph I would probably name it "yomama".

Brain fart.

Thanks guys oke:


----------



## Heather (Jun 28, 2006)

I like Stone Addict (and the plant too) but I think it should really be *Stoned* Addict.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 28, 2006)

there's a C. or Lc. Jack Off. one of these days maybe it'll be my project to REMAKE it with quality parents.


----------



## Wogga (Jun 28, 2006)

So youre saying you want a better jackoff? :clap:


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 29, 2006)

exactly! when I get some awarded I'll be able to name them after the "jack offs" in society or the paph world.

for "pathetic" orchid names I nominate the entire line of wossner garbage names that demean all the good paph primary hybrids. name your own advanced breeding lines whatever you want, but giving primary hybrids self-promoting (and usually quite stupid) names should be outlawed.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 29, 2006)

I personally like the Wossner names. Mostly because without seeing the flower or looking up the hybrid I know what most of the crosses are and who made them. No guessing what's in Wossner Bellsand or Wossner Concotiger. I prefer that to something like Paph. A de Lairesse or Paph. Kimballianum...hard to figure those out without some searching.

As far as funny names, I always found some of these funny:
http://www.faculty.ucr.edu/~heraty/menke.html

Jon
________
SPORTIVO COUPE


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

Isn't there some story about Paph. Pisar? I cannot recall the details but I don't think whomever made the cross was happy with it.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 29, 2006)

I think these names halfway ruin the hybrid. Wossner Koloniv is a beautiful flower, akin to Woluwense. but you have to call it something stupid in my less than humble opinion. Give me the old school latinized names for primary hybrids anyday (which are now banned for all hybrids). Paph primaries are usually so distinctive that they're almost like legit species...


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> Give me the old school latinized names for primary hybrids anyday (which are now banned for all hybrids).



I didn't know that!


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 29, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> for "pathetic" orchid names I nominate the entire line of wossner garbage names that demean all the good paph primary hybrids.


 
I could not agree more with you !! His naming "convention" really SUCKS and shows great lack of imagination -


----------



## Wogga (Jun 29, 2006)

> Give me the old school latinized names for primary hybrids anyday (which are now banned for all hybrids). Paph primaries are usually so distinctive that they're almost like legit species...



I agree. It sucks the big one. Latin names sound so much better anyway. Anyone for a revolution?


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 29, 2006)

down with the RHS!


----------

